# اللاسلكي - طبيعة الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية أو الكهرطيسية Electro Magnetic



## م.الـحـربي (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,

هذا موضوع مهم بالنسبة للذين يريدون ان يعرفوا مبادئ عن الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية .. وللفائدة نقلته .. من موقع عرب ترون ..




لا بد و أنكم تعلمون أننا محاطون و بشكل مستمر و من جميع الجهات بأنواع مختلفة من أمواج الطاقة قليل منها مرئي و غالبيتها غير مرئية منها ما هو من صنع الطبيعة كالأمواج الضوئية التي تأتينا من الشمس و الأشعة الكونية و منها ما هو من صنع الإنسان كالأمواج الضوئية القادمة من المصابيح و الأمواج اللاسلكية الناتجة عن الهاتف الخلوي ( الجوال ) . 

إذا تغاضينا عن أمواج الطاقة الميكانيكية ( كالأمواج الصوتية ) فإننا نستطيع أن نجزم بان معظم الأمواج الموجودة من حولنا هي أمواج ذات طبيعة كهرومغناطيسية و التي تشكل بمجموعها ما يسمى بالطيف الكهرومغناطيسي .

الآن لو أردنا أن نتحدث عن الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي نفسه فلا بد أن نذكركم بالجزء الأكثر شعبية منه أو الجزء الذي يعرفه معظمكم وهو الطيف الضوئي ( أو طيف ألوان قوس قزح ) أو ما يسمى علميا بطيف الضوء المرئي و على الرغم من أنه لا يشكل إلا جزءا بسيطا من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي إلا أنه و في نفس الوقت قد ساهم في فهم المبدأ العام بشكل ممتاز .





الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي و عملية الإشعاع لن نفهمها تماما دون المرور بمفاهيم مثل طول الموجة و التردد و لكن قبل أن نخوض أيضا في هذين المفهومين نحن بحاجة للتعرف على طبيعة هذه الطاقة التي نسميها الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية . 


طبيعة الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي ( الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية ) :

إن الاسم الذي أطلق على هذا الطاقة هو نتيجة لتفسير العلماء لطبيعتها فكلمة كهرومغناطيسي تجمع بين كلمتي كهربائي و مغناطيسي وهذا بالضبط التفسير الذي قدمه العلماء لهذه الطاقة فهي ( أي الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي ) عبارة عن سيل من الطاقة في مسار يحوي حقلين مغناطيسي و كهربائي تسير في الحقل المغناطيسي أمواج مغناطيسية و تسير في الحقل الكهربائي أمواج كهربائية و تتراوح الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية جيئة و ذهابا بين هذين الحقلين أو المجالين بحيث أنه عندما تزداد شدة أحد الحقلين تنقص شدة الآخر و العكس بالعكس .





هذا يعني أن الموجتين ( أو نوعي الطاقة في الحقلين المختلفين ) مرتبطين معا و يتغيران معا بشكل متعاكس و تسمى سرعة التغير هذه بالتردد و بمعنى آخر أن التردد هو عدد المرات في الثانية التي تتغير بها الطاقة في الحقلين من أقصى قيمة لها و تعود لنفس هذه القيمة القصوى بمعنى أخر أنها عدد الأمواج التي تتشكل من هذا التغير خلال ثانية واحدة . 






لأن الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية تتألف من تركيبة لموجتين مغناطيسية و كهربائية فقد ارتأى العلماء أن يسموها الأمواج الكهرومغناطيسية لأن طبيعتها موجية .

إذن التردد هو عدد المرات التي تصل فيها الطاقة الموجية لأقصى قيمة لها في اتجاه واحد . أما طول الموجة فهو مقياس آخر للموجة مرتبط بالتردد فهو يمثل المسافة بين أقصى قيمتين متتاليتين في نفس الاتجاه للطاقة الموجية . 






أما حرصنا على الفهم الصحيح للطبيعة الموجية و المختلطة ( بين الكهربائية و المغناطيسية ) فلأنه سيشكل القاعدة الأساسية لفهم أنواع الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي و تقسيماته ( تصنيفاته ) وفقا للتردد أو لطول الموجة .

ومن الأمواج الكهرومغناطيسية التي تحيط بنا أشعة غاما - أشعة إكس ( الأشعة السينية ) - الأشعة فوق البنفسجية - الضوء المرئي ( الذي نستطيع تحسسه بالعين ) الأشعة تحت الحمراء - الأمواج المايكروية كالتي تستخدم بأفران المايكروويف - أمواج الرادار - الإرسال التلفزيوني - و أمواج الراديو و غيرها .


----------



## DBAAS (2 مايو 2007)

يسعدني ويشرفني ان اكون اول المشاركين في هذا الموضوع القيم 
الف شكر لك اخي الكريم المهندس الحربي على الانتقاء الموفق
وشكراً لصاحب هذا العمل


----------



## amr.sabbah (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك وعلي موضوعك الشيق الذي تدرسه بلغه مستساغه وشيقه
ربنا يوفقك
مشتاق لباقي الموصوع


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## عبدالجبار العبيدي (5 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ م.الحربي بارك الله فيك وأود ان اوضح لحضرتك ان الطيف الترددي يحتوي على حزم Bands وحبذا لو تم درج مديات التردد للطيف الكهرومغناطيسي والحزم الترددية لكان الموضوع ابدع/ابو أحسان


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (7 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير ..


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## ضياء الهتيمي (14 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## alsaneyousef (14 أبريل 2008)




----------



## ايهاب السيلاوي (14 أبريل 2008)

Thankes Uuuuuuuu


----------



## مهندس افق (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومزيد من الجهد والعطاء


----------



## ابوزعزوك (3 يوليو 2008)

thank you very mutch


----------



## صلاح الفهد (5 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكور أخي الفاضل ... اختيارك موفق نرجو المزيد


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور م.الحربي على الشرح الرائع جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد السلام عدس (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد طريقة الترا سونيك
امواج


----------



## zerour (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*
الله يجزيك الخير
merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
*


----------



## عبد الرحمن زريزر (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مششششششكور علىالموضوع


----------



## سعيداسعد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الشيق وياريت تتعمق في الموضوع اكثر للتعرف على الاشعه الكهرومغناطيسيه 
شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## اسامه فخرى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاذ جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## س احمد (31 يناير 2010)

ثانك يووووووووووووووو


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ادور (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر 
لكن هذا القليل


----------



## fathi_mohamed16 (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكور علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## ابراهيم محمدطنطاوى (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد الحجاجي (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هده المعلومات القيمه وارجو منك ارسال المزيد منها لانها تفيد الكثير من الدارسين في مجال الهندسه الكهرومغناطيسيه......ومزيد من العطاء للنهوض بهده الامه الغراء


----------



## الدرعاوي1 (8 فبراير 2010)

م. الحربي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور وبارك الله فيك هذه المعلومات المفيدة 

نتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## مهند الطائي (7 مايو 2010)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## electro_mohaned (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة بس يا ريت تكون اكثر تفصيل


----------



## لؤي البابلي (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محجوب كباشى (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا كتير


----------



## yassar (6 مايو 2011)

ياليت تزودنا بمعلوامت اكثر ... يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## serverserver75 (15 مايو 2011)

شكرا لجهودك أخي العزيز...
ولكنك لم تتعمق ب أنواع الترددات و الموجات وميزات كل اشارة و...
ولأي شي عن الموجات أنا جاهز.


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تزويدي ببحوث او ملخصات بحوث عن الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية


----------



## flower-_-princess (7 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## كميل الح (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ادهم عامر (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed_318i (10 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووررررر كثيراااا​


----------



## حيدرفاضل (10 يوليو 2013)

:19:بارك الله بيك


----------



## hamza9009 (16 يوليو 2013)

مشكوراخي


----------



## jalalnet (27 يوليو 2013)

أرجوكم أريد مساعدة عاجلة
أريد دائرة إلكترونية لقطعتين اريد إصلاحها 
المرجوا اعطائي الإيميل أو أي وسيلة اتصال لكي أشرح له التصميم جيدا 
وشكرا جزيلا والله مليت من البحث .


----------

